# people who drive in the fast lane and merge late



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I simply cant stand people who drive up in the lane with fast moving traffic and then at the last moment merge into the slow moving lane that is turning. Why the f*ck? Just wait in line like everyone else you rude f*cks.

Every single day I have to drive home along one of the north-south arterials next to the city. The road is some 10km long, with 4 lanes on either side. At the far end of the road, two of those lanes turn left onto the freeway - the other two go straight along. Of course, being one of two entry points to the freeway, its bumper to bumper for all 10km. Well, the left two lanes are, but the other lanes move quite fast.

So anyway, you get these assh*les flying up in the other lanes and then at the last possible moment slamming their brakes on, cutting off people in the turning lanes. In turn, everyone in the turning lane slows down because people are merging. If those rude queue jumping f*cking assh*les didn't have to go and f*ck up the traffic, all four lanes would move smoothly. But because they seem to think they have the right to get home ten seconds earlier, they'll f*ck up the traffic for everyone else.

IT MAKES ME VERY ANGRY.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I have to agree.

I really hate myself when I do that!!

Sorry! 

:wink: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*shakes fist*


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

phodge said:


> Yeah, I have to agree.
> 
> I really hate myself when I do that!!
> 
> ...


Me too. :lol:

Why wait? :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was in the wrong lane the other day, was on auto pilot and was heading home instead of to the tyre place. Middle of rush hour too. Before I would have just tried to poke in as soon as I realised my mistake, but I think with a higher profile vehicle you've got more chance of people thinking that you're just a nob.

Went the long way round - big mistake.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I do it all the time, dont cut any one up so dont see the problem


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

to me its just queue jumping. you dont push your way in front of the little girl at the newsagent so whys it ok to do it when driving? (ok, I'm not a little girl but nobody ever cuts in front of me - they cut in front of the car in front of me!) :evil: :evil: :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

SaintScoTT said:


> to me its just queue jumping. you dont push your way in front of the little girl at the newsagent so whys it ok to do it when driving? (ok, I'm not a little girl but nobody ever cuts in front of me - they cut in front of the car in front of me!) :evil: :evil: :roll:


I cut in front of little girls in newsagents - is this wrong then? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There's a few things wrong with this flame...

Firstly, what the fuck is the "fast lane"?

Secondly... exactly where is the "correct" point for people to merge in... it sounds like it is supposed to be "anywhere, providing it is behind your car..." If the traffic is backed up 10km, only complete lemmings would sit in a 10km queue in anticipation of their junction.

There's a particularly evil bit of road I travel every day... 3 lanes of the A1M goes down to 2 lanes (right hand lane merges with centre) immediately after which is an entry sliproad which (obviously) merges into the left hand lane.

Now... people who use this road daily know FULL WELL that the lanes merge, probably several miles before they actually merge. Traffic usually backs up for at least 1/2 a mile to a mile... so should everyone cut over at a given point, a mile before the lanes merge? What would be the point of that? You'd end up with 1/2 a mile to a mile of empty tarmac in the right hand lane, and a longer jam in lanes 1 and 2. How clever is that?

Are you jealous of anything else you wish to share with us? [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> There's a few things wrong with this flame...
> 
> Firstly, what the fuck is the "fast lane"?
> 
> ...


Well said!! M4 eastbound to M25 in late afternoon is a prime example of Lemming behaviour - people queue all the way back to junction 5 on the inside lane yet if you cruise up to the junction with the M25 in the next lane the traffic is invariably travelling OK and it is easy to match speed and merge in without causing any 'disturbance'. The queue is actually caused by people a) panicking as they see some congestion start to develop and swapping lanes quickly and then braking and b) people driving too close to those in front to prevent cars merging. Why people find it so hard to accept others merging and why some can't just match speed and merge with little drama is totally beyond me.

PS : That Welwyn junction on the A1(M) is just badly designed - you forgot to mention that it is further complicated by being on an incline as well!!

PPS : As for pushing into queues in front of little girls - bollocks to that - push in behind rather more mature girls and enjoy the view whilst you wait .......... and if you can barge a crinkly out of the queue completely when you do it, so much the better :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No big deal. Merge when you can. I think traffic analysts call it something like the zipper effect. People who deliberately close gaps and block others from changing lanes - ( and let's face it, we all get in wrong lane accidentally sometimes) are at least a bigger part of the problem, as those who cut in late - as they end up driving too close to car in front on/off the brakes - which in turn ripples backwards and generates the queues in the first place.

I seldom block anyone from changing lanes, and that seems to repay in kind most times. If not someone usually lets you in. If not so what?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Using that same bit of road as Tim quite often (in fact, I keep seeing him and give a little toot, but he never seems to notice!) I have to agree entirely. I've actually seen the police pull over a lorry driver who was using his vehicle to stop cars travelling down the outside line by straddling the 2nd and 3rd lanes - the ulitmate expression of the "I've pulled in already, so what the fuck do you think you're doing using the lane I've just left until you reach the merge-in-turn point".

The other thing that really fucks me off in these situations is the people who, when you reach the merge-in-turn point, are now unable to see your vehicle and are magically stuck to the car in front....


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

In agreement with Jampott on this one. It sounds very much like the Worsley interchange on the M60, which is where I join the motorway on my way to work. Here the 3 lane carriage way merges with the oncoming slip road to make 4 lanes. The 2 nearside lanes then file off to go either onto the M62 westbound for Liverpool or the M602 into Manchester. The offside 2 lanes continue onwards around the M60.

The interchange is almost a mile long yet traffic on the M60 seems to think it is necessary to trundle along nose-to-tail at 30 mph on the approach, therefore making an almost impenetrable wall of traffic that anyone joining the motorway has to negotiate if they want to continue on the M60. Just to prove a point, even in traffic, I've managed to make my way out to lane 4, back over again all the way to lane 1 and then across again to lane 4. Silly I know, but it proves the point there is absolutely no rush making your way at normal speed into the nearside lanes yet everyone still thinks they should slow to a near standstill and queue up, causing bloody mayhem and daily bringing the motorway network around Manchester to a halt.

There is nothing wrong with merging late as opposed to queuing up - in fact it's exactly what the police would teach you to do. And if people weren't so bloody-minded about not letting people pull in there'd be a lot less accidents too.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

But also, surely the reason that there is a queue is because the traffic has hit a bottle-neck past the merge point. In that case, isn't it just queue jumping?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> And if people weren't so bloody-minded about not letting people pull in there'd be a lot less accidents too.


Tell me about it!! I ride to work in Londn everyday on my m/bike. I don't expect people to move out of my way. If there's safe space then I'll find it myself but I'm amazed to find people deliberately moving over to stop me passing.

Making an effort to spoil someone elses day? Some people need to get a life!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Using that same bit of road as Tim quite often (in fact, I keep seeing him and give a little toot, but he never seems to notice!) I have to agree entirely. I've actually seen the police pull over a lorry driver who was using his vehicle to stop cars travelling down the outside line by straddling the 2nd and 3rd lanes - the ulitmate expression of the "I've pulled in already, so what the fuck do you think you're doing using the lane I've just left until you reach the merge-in-turn point".
> 
> The other thing that really fucks me off in these situations is the people who, when you reach the merge-in-turn point, are now unable to see your vehicle and are magically stuck to the car in front....


Clive, I did see you the other day, and even sent a text!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Clive, I did see you the other day, and even sent a text!


I wonder who to!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Clive, I did see you the other day, and even sent a text!
> ...


There's only one Clive in my phonebook!

Old number? Ends 913.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Yep, old old number  The one I sent you a message from in July that you replied "who is this" too is the one ;-) I'll PM you


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

However far back in the queue you merge, however careful you are, the chances are you will upset the ONE person who will then be behind you ...... so you might as well upset the ONE person right at the front of the queue


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> In agreement with Jampott on this one. It sounds very much like the Worsley interchange on the M60, which is where I join the motorway on my way to work. Here the 3 lane carriage way merges with the oncoming slip road to make 4 lanes. The 2 nearside lanes then file off to go either onto the M62 westbound for Liverpool or the M602 into Manchester. The offside 2 lanes continue onwards around the M60.
> 
> The interchange is almost a mile long yet traffic on the M60 seems to think it is necessary to trundle along nose-to-tail at 30 mph on the approach, therefore making an almost impenetrable wall of traffic that anyone joining the motorway has to negotiate if they want to continue on the M60. Just to prove a point, even in traffic, I've managed to make my way out to lane 4, back over again all the way to lane 1 and then across again to lane 4. Silly I know, but it proves the point there is absolutely no rush making your way at normal speed into the nearside lanes yet everyone still thinks they should slow to a near standstill and queue up, causing bloody mayhem and daily bringing the motorway network around Manchester to a halt.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with merging late as opposed to queuing up - in fact it's exactly what the police would teach you to do. And if people weren't so bloody-minded about not letting people pull in there'd be a lot less accidents too.


I know this junction well too and totally agree with you... sometimes it can be so bad that the best thing to do is come off a junction earlier (A580) take the A road, and come back on the junction and you can then just fly down lane 1! (its the merging traffic in lanes 2 and 3, who really dont think/care about anyone else!)


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Merge lanes means merge at the point where the two lanes become one! In Germany the drivers have the 'zipper' effect to a tee. Everyone drives correctly and the traffic flows smoothly.
In the UK, the dangerous ones are those that pull across to the outside lane just to block it, or worse still, drive half 'n half in both lanes. What are they doing? They need to read the rules of the road.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> In the UK, the dangerous ones are those that pull across to the outside lane just to block it, or worse still, drive half 'n half in both lanes. What are they doing? They need to read the rules of the road.


You've hit the nail right on the head - this is the UK. We love a good queue... :lol: :roll:


----------

